# SLK 55 AMG



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting one of these on and off for a while. I know it's the wrong time of year (but that does help prices ) but keep looking while I'm bored at work (Internet is fatal!). Just wondered if anyone has had one or knows much about them? Have been reading the Merc forums and the usual stuff, but thought I'd ask here for impartial advice seen as I'm a TT owner on here (which I'll be keeping by the way, not swapping!) 
Cheers


----------



## tomos8304 (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome car


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Will be a blast in that little number


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

My step father has one its pretty epic man, but he's had a few problems with it and it's clost a bomb to fix!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

markdowdall said:


> My step father has one its pretty epic man, but he's had a few problems with it and it's clost a bomb to fix!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah high costs are always going to be a potential issue, but hopefully problematic ones are few and far between. I'll only be doing 2-3k miles a year in it. Does sound great tho!


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

davectr said:


> markdowdall said:
> 
> 
> > My step father has one its pretty epic man, but he's had a few problems with it and it's clost a bomb to fix!
> ...


Of course  you'll have to let us know if you get one!! The noise they make is just incredible!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

markdowdall said:


> My step father has one its pretty epic man, but he's had a few problems with it and it's clost a bomb to fix!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What problems did he have?


----------



## thirtytwopence (Oct 11, 2013)

They are awesome cars especially for the money you can pick them up for now. 
My chairman had one and never had any problems with it.
Watch out for the suspension though it is prone to go before it should and is expensive to replace. If it has been replaced make sure it sits at the right height I've seem seen some that look like 4x4!


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

thirtytwopence said:


> They are awesome cars especially for the money you can pick them up for now.
> My chairman had one and never had any problems with it.
> Watch out for the suspension though it is prone to go before it should and is expensive to replace. If it has been replaced make sure it sits at the right height I've seem seen some that look like 4x4!


Yep the suspension went on his too!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd go for for the SL55 instead.... Looks less like a toy, has more power, better interior etc!


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought it was the SL suspension that was problematic not the SLK? I may be wrong of course.

SL would be nice, but much more expensive to run/maintain


----------



## Livlifetothemax (Jun 4, 2013)

I was looking at these heavily last year before getting my TT- but got the TT purely for the back seats.

I prefer the last shape to the current one, although the current one is quicker and is advertised as the most economical V8 on sale (whatever that even means!).

I've been out in one, and for me it's all about the sound, I would happily live with 18mpg to live with that. They apparently do mid to high 20's on the motorway as it's effectively idling at 70 so I can't complain with that.

Things that I've look out for? Tyres (obviously), but my decision was between an older/facelift model. The older one was cheaper to tax, but came with the larger brakes so I've be careful about the discs/pads on them. The callipers on the larger (6 pot) brakes was over a grand to replace.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

davectr said:


> I thought it was the SL suspension that was problematic not the SLK? I may be wrong of course.


You are correct, the SL (V8's) have the SBC Brakes and air suspension which do both go wrong, the SBC pump is £1500 and the suspension struts are £1k per corner.

SLK will be cheaper to run but prob not much


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

It'd be the 'older' model I'd be looking to get. Most things seem comparable cost wise to the RS4 I had so could live with that. Just fancy a convertible again, and that V8 sound is fantastic. Will use the TT for everyday use and the SLK top down hairdressing ;-)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

davectr said:


> It'd be the 'older' model I'd be looking to get. Most things seem comparable cost wise to the RS4 I had so could live with that.


Have a look on here for more info and good advice http://forums.mercedesclub.org.uk/index.php


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

It's the ABC suspension you need to avoid on SL's


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

jbell said:


> davectr said:
> 
> 
> > It'd be the 'older' model I'd be looking to get. Most things seem comparable cost wise to the RS4 I had so could live with that.
> ...


Yeah cheers mate, have been hammering all the Merc forums I can find and getting some good info. As I said in the original post, I was just asking for 'impartial' advice off the guys on here if any had any experience of theses cars. ;-)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

davectr said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > davectr said:
> ...


They will give impartial and also know of any problems they have, I am a member and have found it useful now I am on the dark side. I know they all love MB and think they are the best in the world, DO NOT buy a pre '04 car as they rust horrendously as MB were going through a cost cutting time and cut the costs in the wrong places

MB are notoriously expensive to run, if you pay £10k for an SL it still comes with £90k running costs and some people don't appreciate that (no offence intended), anything with AMG on the rear is costly.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Would love the MRs to have a SLK 55 but she prefers some rears, so she ended up with a CLK and with the only stipulation that it came in white (calcite to the MB crowd).
Runs ok, flappy paddles, but not the engine or box to match.
She thinks she is the same league as my TT now with paddles.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

jbell said:


> davectr said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Cheers, didn't mean that (written word can be misinterpreted so easily, especially when I write it! Ha ha) I probably should've said unbiased?? Looking for '06 for lower road tax and better 6pot brakes, but if a newer one comes up with the right spec I go for that. I'm fully aware of the running costs, and I'm ready to live with that for getting back to that V8 experience!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

davectr said:


> Cheers, didn't mean that (written word can be misinterpreted so easily, especially when I write it! Ha ha) I probably should've said unbiased?? Looking for '06 for lower road tax and better 6pot brakes, but if a newer one comes up with the right spec I go for that. I'm fully aware of the running costs, and I'm ready to live with that for getting back to that V8 experience!


Plenty around on the Trader although the prices seem to be all over the place. I wouldn't buy one without COMAND, it can add £1k to the price but is necessary particularly when selling on, the other option would be to put an aftermarket unit in which is realtively simple a the stock MB stereos are crap.

This is nice:
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p

Although I think it is £1k over priced for a private seller


----------

